# Adopting a Fantail pigeon!



## DeanArrlack (Dec 18, 2014)

Hi All! 

I finally found a fantail pigeon breeder and he has some very young lovely fantails that are quite tame. What do you reccomend as an enclosure for an indoor Indian Fantail?


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

An enclosure large enough for two. Single pigeons aren't happy alone. Don't think it's fair to keep them like that. The most important thing to them is finding a mate and making a nest together and raising babies. So unless it is a handicapped bird that can't live with the company of others, then it's mean to isolate it that way. When we keep a pet, and really care about them, then we do the best we can to provide it with everything it needs to be safe and happy. A lone pigeon isn't happy. It's lonely forever. Instead of taking something that you think is beautiful, and locking it up by itself, think about building an outside enclosure and keeping a pair or two. The bird would be much happier.


----------



## Scottsdaleaz (Aug 30, 2014)

To Jay3's point, we rescued a lost racing pigeon this past summer and built an outside aviary. The former owner told me it was a cock (later admitted he didn't know the sex) and so to keep it company we bought a female Indian fantail at a local pigeon round-up. Being new to pigeons, I wanted a fantail somewhat selfishly for its beauty. It was cheap, because she wasn't any particular standard but I thought she was lovely. Anyway, the two pigeons co-exist well in our fairly large aviary but now I think the racer is a hen since they haven't mated. The racer is a bit dominant over the fantail but I'm told it is good that they are at least not alone. My next move is to introduce a cock with the hope that he will pick at least one of the two and they will have a better life. Or, do I leave well enough alone? I don't want more than 4 pigeons and would toss the eggs if any.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

You could leave them as they are, and sometimes even 2 hens will pair up together. Or you could get them each a mate. Then you would have 4 birds, and could just switch out the eggs. 

How long have the 2 birds been together? Are you sure they are both female?


----------



## Scottsdaleaz (Aug 30, 2014)

I am not sure they are both female...they have been together about four months. I am going to let them get through the winter and take it from there. Thank you for responding.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Do you know how old they are?


----------



## Scottsdaleaz (Aug 30, 2014)

That's a very astute question. I know the blue checked racing pigeon is 2 years old or less based on when we was banded and what the racing guy told me. Now, the white indian fantail I know is female because 2 people checked her pelvic bone at the livestock store. BUT I do not know how old she is. This is a place where breeders drop off pigeons. Maybe she is old and passed her reproductive years? Maybe she is not "high quality" and that's why she was dropped off with many others. I didn't ask these questions...I only asked for a female and I picked her because she looked active and healthy.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

If the racer is 2 years old, then he should be strutting his stuff if placed in with a female. If he has never acted this way, then I think it is probably a female. 
But if they live together peacefully, then at least they do have company, and could be kept that way. Unless you were wanting to breed, then I would keep them as they are.


----------



## Scottsdaleaz (Aug 30, 2014)

The racer does not strut any stuff. Sometimes does what I'm told is called "helicoptering." She lifts a little off the ground, flapping wings in a circle. Otherwise, very quiet, no coos even. Maybe I should leave well enough alone, as you suggest. I would like to bond with them more myself.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

They are a lot easier to bond with when they are not part of a mated pair. You can always bond with them for now, and later if you decide to get mates, these 2 will already be friendly with you. Gives you more time to see how things go, and to think about what you want to do.


----------

